# Citrucel and magnesium anyone?



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

I am trying out a new "cocktail" for my IBS-C of 1 glass of Citrucel daily, 3 -250mg tablets of Magnesium and 2 Amitiza each day. Hoping this combination will work for me. Interested in anyone else's experiences with Citrucel and/or magnesium for their IBS-C.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use magnesium every night. I don't use Citrucel. It gave me alot of gas but I hope it works for you.


----------



## Dagmar (Aug 31, 2010)

I dont know about Citrucel, but watch out for Metamucil. I finally figured out the fake sugar in that stuff, especially the aspartame in the pink lemonade flavor, was doing me much more harm than good. Boy did I contact that company and chew them out! Imagine a company that promotes colon health using aspartame in their products. I now use plain psyllium whole husks from the health food store. Much better for my digestion. I don't use it all the time. I also like Chia Seed(really good because it is incredibly nutritous as well), and the Aqua Full from the Full Bar weight-loss system. The Aqua Full has splenda in it, so be careful. Many people are like me and can tolerate Splenda. I have found the key for me is if something works well, don't overdo it. Use it several times a week, but not every day. I am only talking about myself, not trying to say everyone should do this. I also have good luck with occasional use of magnesium.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Dagmar said:


> I dont know about Citrucel, but watch out for Metamucil. I finally figured out the fake sugar in that stuff, especially the aspartame in the pink lemonade flavor, was doing me much more harm than good. Boy did I contact that company and chew them out! Imagine a company that promotes colon health using aspartame in their products. I now use plain psyllium whole husks from the health food store. Much better for my digestion. I don't use it all the time. I also like Chia Seed(really good because it is incredibly nutritous as well), and the Aqua Full from the Full Bar weight-loss system. The Aqua Full has splenda in it, so be careful. Many people are like me and can tolerate Splenda. I have found the key for me is if something works well, don't overdo it. Use it several times a week, but not every day. I am only talking about myself, not trying to say everyone should do this. I also have good luck with occasional use of magnesium.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Not to be dumb but does Splenda make constipation worse? I thought that since it is a "natural" sweetener or at least it is promoted as such that it is safer to use than, say, Nutrasweet or another type of product. Are there any "artificial" sweeteners that don't cause problems? Maybe it's best to stick to plain old sugar when it's necessary.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Tiss said:


> I use magnesium every night. I don't use Citrucel. It gave me alot of gas but I hope it works for you.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

How much magnesium are you taking?


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Lisab said:


> How much magnesium are you taking?


I used to take 800mg. but noticed that in 1 week of taking it my colon became irritated. So we should take it occasionally. Actually I think that keeping our stool very soft, I mean very soft is half the battle because the "pebbles" press on the colon walls and irritate them. Never mind you have BM evry day it's still important to soften the stool.


----------

